# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Χήνα με ασθένεια

## tsofli

καλησπέρα σας!
καλώς σας βρήκα!
έχω μια χήνα 2 χρόνια την οποία την εχω μεγαλώσει μόνη μου και είμαι πολύ στενοχωρημένη καθώς αρρώστησε και δεν τράει τώρα και 4 ημέρες τιποτα.
τά ματια την είναι σαν να έχει λήθαργο ,δεν  έχει δύναμη ούτε να φάει ,ούτε να φωνάξει,κάθεται σε μια άκρη και βουτάει συνέχεια την μυτη του στο νερό
αλλά δεν πίνει. περπατάει με το ζόρι και ο λαιμός είναι παράξενος σαν να είναι πρησμένος..

----------


## mariakappa

απο που εισαι? γιατι δεν την πας σε καποιο γιατρο?
ριξε μια ματια εδω και πεσμου εαν κατι μοιαζει με αυτο που εχει η χηνα. πρεπει να ανοιξεις το στομα της και να δεις μεσα οχι στην στοματικη κοιλοτιτα μονο αλλα και οσο πιο βαθια μπορεις στο λαιμο.
οι κουτσουλιες της πως ειναι? τι χρωμα εχουν?
http://www.ftiaxno.gr/2011/01/blog-post_18.html

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σοφια πηγενετη σε καποιο κτηνιατρο εστω και αν δεν ειναι πτηνιατρος... 4 μερες χωρις φαϊ δεν της αφινει πολλα περιθωρια να κανουμε υποεθεσεις!

----------


## jk21

o πτηνιατρος επιβαλλεται ! πες μας ομως αν ανοιξεις το λαιμο της μηπως βλεπεις στο βαθος του μαζα λευκοκιτρινη που κλεινει την εισοδο της τροφης .υποψιαζομαι τριχομοναδες

καπως ετσι αναπτυσσονται στο εσωτερικο

 


δες εδω αντιστοιχη περιπτωση σε κοτες



http://forum.backyardpoultry.com/vie...&view=previous

----------


## tsofli

> απο που εισαι? γιατι δεν την πας σε καποιο γιατρο?
> ριξε μια ματια εδω και πεσμου εαν κατι μοιαζει με αυτο που εχει η χηνα. πρεπει να ανοιξεις το στομα της και να δεις μεσα οχι στην στοματικη κοιλοτιτα μονο αλλα και οσο πιο βαθια μπορεις στο λαιμο.
> οι κουτσουλιες της πως ειναι? τι χρωμα εχουν?
> http://www.ftiaxno.gr/2011/01/blog-post_18.html


προσπάθω να δω στο λαιμό αλλά δε βλέπω κατι στο στομα μέσα,δεν ειναι εύκολο να την πάω στο κτηνίατρο γιατί δεν έχω δικό μου μέσο.πάντως εξωτερικά οταν πίανω το λαιμό της ειναι κάπως σαν να έχει πρηστεί εκεί που τελειώνει ο λαιμός...δε ξέρω τι να κάνω...οταν βλέπει το φαγητό εχει όρεξη να φαει αλλα την το κραταει στο στομα και το φτύνει!

----------


## tsofli

όσο για τις κουτσουλιές δεν κάνει καν....5 ημέρες χωρίς φαγητο σχεδόν!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Σοφια εμεις εδω στο φορουμ μονο την γνωμη μας μπορουμε να πουμε και υποθεσεις να κανουμε. αν δεν μπορεις να την πας σε κτηνιατρο το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι πριν δωσεις καποιο φαρμακο να την σφαξεις να κερδισεις τουλαχιστον το κρεας. 
αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει το κρεας τοτε να ψαξουμε για το τι αρωστια εχει. θα βαλεις βιντεο απο την χηνα και κοτσιλιες μπας και κανουμε τιποτα αλλιως το μονο που θα κανουμε ειναι κουβεντα να περνα η ωρα.

τουλαχιστον παρε τηλεφωνο εναν κτηνιατρο...

http://www.fao.org/docrep/005/Y4359E/y4359e0g.htm

----------


## jk21

ΣΟΦΙΑ αν και ο γιατρος ηταν η σωστη κινηση στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση  που ισως απαιτει οχι μονο φαρμακα ,αλλα και επεμβαση (αν η διογκωση στο λαιμο ειναι ισως ξενο σωμα που πηγε να φαει και φρακαρε )   αν ειναι αδυνατη η επαφη σου με καποιον ,τοτε για να σε βοηθησουμε θελω σιγουρα να δεις στο βαθος του στοματος .αν δεν ειναι τριχομοναδες τοτε ειτε εχει φραγει η οδος της τροφης απο ξενο σωμα  ή εχει σκουληκια της τραχειας (syngamus trachea ) .καθε περιπτωση εχει διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση

----------


## tsofli

σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις απαντήσεις!! ΄...όσο για την χήνα μου δε με ενδιαφέρει να την σφάξω αλλά να την κάνω να ζήσει! προσπάθησα να την ταίσω αλλά ενω εκανε μια  προσπάθεια πάλι δε μπόρεσε να καταπιεί...δεν ειδα τιποτα στο λαιμό της οταν της ανοιξα το στόμα,κλείνει τα μάτια ενω στέκεται !η κολλητή παρέα της που είναι μια παπίτσα προσπάθει να την βοηθήσει κάνοντας της παρέα και μιλώντας της ...είναι πολύ συγκινητικό γιατί ειναι πολύ αγαπημένες εξίσου ...

----------


## jk21

ΣΟΦΙΑ παρε ανθος ορυζης γιωτης απο σουπερ μαρκετ



χλιανε νερο στους 40 βαθμους (γυρω στα 20 ml )  και διελυσε εκει  αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα ανθους ορυζης ,ωστε να γινει χυλος αραιος .στο νερο καλα ειναι να εχεις διαλυσει και 1/4 φακελλο almora plus απο φαρμακειο (ηλεκτρολυτες και δεξτροζη αν και το ρυζαλευρο εχει τις σχετικες ουσιες σε καποια ποσοτητα ) 


   και με καθετηρα που θα παρεις απο φαρμακειο 



και μια μεγαλη συρριγγα 20 ml  που θα βγαλεις τη βελονα 





ταισε το πουλακι ,οπως θα δεις στη σελιδα 392 εδω http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/ampa/15.pdf

θα τραβηξεις με τη συριγγα (χωρις τη βελονα ) το χυλό και μετα θα βαλεις μπροστα τον καθετηρα .θα σπρωξεις απαλα και σιγα σιγα τον καθετηρα να παει στην πισω τρυπα στο στομα ,που ειναι ο οισοφαγος .προσεχε οχι στην τραχεια .το σχεδιο ειναι σαφες .μην αγχωνεσαι .σχεδον παει μονος του αν τον πας πισω πισω .προσπαθησε να τον κατεβασεις λιγο προς το λαιμο και ξεκινησε να δινεις λιγα λιγα ml .δωσε 5 συρριγκες στη διαρκεια της ημερας  
ειναι πληρως αναγκαιο για να κρατηθει στη ζωη .


απο κει και περα θελω το βαρος του πουλιου για να δωσεις αντιβιωση  (bactrimel σιροπι απο φαρμακειο )  και φαρμακο για τριχομοναδες (flagyl σιροπι απο φαρμακειο ) αν με τιποτα δεν μπορεις να εχεις προσβαση σε γιατρο .αν δεν ξερουμε σιγουρα τι εχει ισως δωσουμε και επιπλεον φαρμακο που αν ο γιατρος εξεταζε το πουλι ,θα το αποφευγε

----------


## panagiotis7

εχω αρκετες χηνες χρονια ποτε δεν μου εχει συμβη κατι τετειο ξερω πως τα μικρα χηνακια οπως κ παπακια δεν τα ταιζουμε φυραματα γιατι κολανε στον λαιμο τους με αποτελεσμα να μας ψωφουν.κ γιαυτο οταν τρωνε η χηνες η παπιες βουτανε αμεσβς στο νερο να μην εχουν προβλημα με την τροφη κ κατα δευτεερον πλενουν τα ματια τους...κατι τετειο που αναφερει  η σοφια στην κοτες λεγετε κοριζα που εμεις βαζουμε ξυδι στο νερο αλλα αποκλειετε για κατι τετειο(ποτε μην  λες ποτε ομως) ..η χηνα ειναι πολυ συντροφικο πτηνο τωρα 2 χρονια μονη τις ηρωας ειναι..πες μου σοφια οταν ανοιγεις το στωμα της (εαν εχει άσχημη οσμή)....

----------


## jk21

αυτο που λες για το λαιμο ειναι το προβλημα του στασιμου προλοβου που δημιουργει μυκητες candida .για την κορυζα που γραφεις ειναι κυριως αναπνευστικο προβλημα .στην ουσια κατι σαν το κρυολογημα των ανθρωπων

----------


## epanomizoo

δεν γινεται να ειμαστε σιγουροι χωρισ να δουμε το πουλι 
μπορει απλως να εχει ενα ξενο σωμα στο λαιμο της . το να εχει πρηστει ο λαιμοσ ειναι περιεργο. κοιτα γυρο απο το πρηξιμο μηπως τη δαγκωσε κατι στο λαιμο και εχει μαζεψει πυον

----------


## panagiotis7

εχουμε κανα νεο πως παει η χηνα?

----------


## tsofli

παιδιά η χήνα σήμερα έιναι στην ίδια κατάσταση ,πήρα σύριγγα και το ανθος ρυζιού και προσπάθησα να την ταίσω αλλα δε με αφήνει να κάνω πολλά,γιατί κλείνει το στόμα και το πηγαίνει δεξια αριστερά εκτινάσοντας οτι προσπάθησα να την ταίσω,δεν έχω και βοήθεια,γιατί φοβούνται όλοι μην τους κολλήσει τίποτα και κανείς δεν ειναι τοο φιλόζωος οσο εγώ.υπάρχει περίπτωση καποια αρρωστια να ειναι μεταδοτική στον ανθρωπο? 
παρόλαυτα η χήνα εχει αδυνατίσει πάρα πολύ και ειναι  συνέχώς με μισάνοιχτο στόμα και σε λήθαργο,κρυβει το κεφάλι της μεσα στα φτερά της..

----------


## tsofli

> εχω αρκετες χηνες χρονια ποτε δεν μου εχει συμβη κατι τετειο ξερω πως τα μικρα χηνακια οπως κ παπακια δεν τα ταιζουμε φυραματα γιατι κολανε στον λαιμο τους με αποτελεσμα να μας ψωφουν.κ γιαυτο οταν τρωνε η χηνες η παπιες βουτανε αμεσβς στο νερο να μην εχουν προβλημα με την τροφη κ κατα δευτεερον πλενουν τα ματια τους...κατι τετειο που αναφερει  η σοφια στην κοτες λεγετε κοριζα που εμεις βαζουμε ξυδι στο νερο αλλα αποκλειετε για κατι τετειο(ποτε μην  λες ποτε ομως) ..η χηνα ειναι πολυ συντροφικο πτηνο τωρα 2 χρονια μονη τις ηρωας ειναι..πες μου σοφια οταν ανοιγεις το στωμα της (εαν εχει άσχημη οσμή)....


ναι είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λες για τις παπιες και  χηνες.κοίταξα αλλα δεν μυρίζει πάντως το στόμα της χήνας..

----------


## tsofli

> ΣΟΦΙΑ παρε ανθος ορυζης γιωτης απο σουπερ μαρκετ
> 
> 
> 
> χλιανε νερο στους 40 βαθμους (γυρω στα 20 ml )  και διελυσε εκει  αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα ανθους ορυζης ,ωστε να γινει χυλος αραιος .στο νερο καλα ειναι να εχεις διαλυσει και 1/4 φακελλο almora plus απο φαρμακειο (ηλεκτρολυτες και δεξτροζη αν και το ρυζαλευρο εχει τις σχετικες ουσιες σε καποια ποσοτητα ) 
> 
> 
>    και με καθετηρα που θα παρεις απο φαρμακειο 
> 
> ...


το πουλί ισως να είναι κάπου στα 3-4 κιλά πια,η αντιβίωση αυτή πάλι με την σύριγγα πρέπει να δωθεί?

----------


## jk21

ΣΟΦΙΑ οταν το πουλι δεν δεχεται καν τροφη με τη συριγγα ,περιμενεις να πιει νερο και μονο του και μαλιστα σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα για να του δωσεις τη δοσολογια στο νερο του; στο στομα σαφως ! μονο που και εκει απο οτι καταλαβαινω ειναι αδυνατον χωρις την μεσολαβηση ειδικου .Αν δεν μπορεις να το πας σε πτηνιατρο επικοινωνησε με δυο μελη μας απο κρητη ( ‎karakonstantakis adreas
‎  ) μηπως μπορει καποιος να σε βοηθησει .ομως να ξερεις οτι συμφωνω με το ΣΤΑΥΡΟ (epanomizoo ) οτι μπορει να ειναι κατι στο λαιμο του πουλιου (ξενο σωμα ) και ολα τα φαρμακα να ειναι αχρηστα ,αν δεν το αφαιρεσει καποιος

----------


## tsofli

> ΣΟΦΙΑ οταν το πουλι δεν δεχεται καν τροφη με τη συριγγα ,περιμενεις να πιει νερο και μονο του και μαλιστα σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα για να του δωσεις τη δοσολογια στο νερο του; στο στομα σαφως ! μονο που και εκει απο οτι καταλαβαινω ειναι αδυνατον χωρις την μεσολαβηση ειδικου .Αν δεν μπορεις να το πας σε πτηνιατρο επικοινωνησε με δυο μελη μας απο κρητη ( ‎karakonstantakis adreas
> ‎  ) μηπως μπορει καποιος να σε βοηθησει .ομως να ξερεις οτι συμφωνω με το ΣΤΑΥΡΟ (epanomizoo ) οτι μπορει να ειναι κατι στο λαιμο του πουλιου (ξενο σωμα ) και ολα τα φαρμακα να ειναι αχρηστα ,αν δεν το αφαιρεσει καποιος


γεια σας και πάλι...σημερα το πρωί του έδωσα με την συριγγα ενα φαρμακο που μου είπε η κτηνίατρος στο τηλέφωνο, δέ νομίζω να έχει τιποτα στο λαιμό(μου ειπε κ η κτηνιατρος δεν νομίζει κατι τετοιο),γιατί σημερα χαμήλα λίγο πιο πάνω απο την κοιλιά εχει πρηστεί περισσοτερο και ειναι πολύ εξαντλημένο ,το τάισα με το ζόρι 2 φορές γιατί επεφτε κάτω και εκλεινε τα μάτια επειδή πιεζότανε και κουραζοταν υπερβολικά.ααα και σήμερα έκανε μια πρασινη κουτσουλίτσα...μετα σηκώθηκε και εκανε μια βόλτα στον κηπο αλλα παραπατώντας..στεναχωριέμα  ι πόλύ που το βλέπω σε αυτή την κατάσταση επειδη το εχω απο μωρό και με όλους τους άλλους ηταν παντα επιθετική-δυναμική ενω τωρα πια εχει καταπέσει...τι αλλο να κάνω δε ξέρω...

----------


## οδυσσέας

ποιο φαρμακο σου εδωσε? 
σιγουρα το καταπιε το φαρμακο?

----------


## tsofli

> ποιο φαρμακο σου εδωσε? 
> σιγουρα το καταπιε το φαρμακο?


τεραμικίνη λέγεται,ειναι απλό φαρμακο απότι καταλαβα! το ήπιε και μετα εκανε καποιους ήχους όπως ακούγεται οταν βράζουμε νερό κατι σαν χουρχουρητο,φάνηκε να ενοχλέιται στην αναπνοή..

----------


## οδυσσέας

μηπως το νερο με την αντιβιωση πηγε στα πνευμονια? το χουρχουρητο ακουγετε συνεχεια?
βαλτη χήνα σε ζεστό μέρος μόνη της, και κάνε υπομονή μέχρι να δρασει η αντιβίωση.

*αν πεις του γιατρού ότι δεν θες να την φας, ίσως σου δώσει κάτι ενέσιμο, για να μην ταλαιπωρήστε και εσύ και η χήνα.

----------


## jk21

φοβαμαι και γω οτι πηγε και στην αναπνευστικη οδο 

ΣΟΦΙΑ σου εδωσα καποιο λινκ  <<  _ταισε το πουλακι ,οπως θα δεις στη σελιδα 392 εδω_ http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/ampa/15.pdf  >>

εκει θα δεις τον σωστο τροπο και θα τον πετυχεις αν χρησιμοποιησεις καθετηρα .φοβαμαι οτι το πουλι εχει τριχομοναδες  ... επιμενω   .αν δεν εχει καποιο εμποδιο ξενου σωματος πρεπει να ειναι τριχομοναδες .δυστυχως η αντιβιωση δεν κανει τιποτα σε αυτη την περιπτωση

----------


## tsofli

το χουρχουρητο ακούγεται λιγα λεπτα μετα που του δινω έιτε φαρμακο ή την τροφή,μετα σταματάει.αν ειναι τριχομονάδες λογικό ειναι να την ζορίζουν να καταπιεί και να μην μπορει να καν να πιει νερό?

----------


## jk21

> http://forum.backyardpoultry.com/vie...&view=previous


δεν ειναι λογικο αν εχουν στον οισοφαγο αναπτυχθει τετοιες μαζες;

----------


## tsofli

δε μπορώ να το δώ εγώ μεχρι το λαιμό που βλέπω αλλά ισως να είναι έτσι,πολύ πιθανό!

----------


## jk21

μετρα το βαρος της για να σου πω φαρμακα να παρεις απο φαρμακειο .flagyl και καποια αντιβιωση (εχεις ηδη καποια ; αν ναι πες μου να δω αν κανει ) γιατι οσο μενει ετσι το πουλακι εξανεμιζονται οι ελπιδες .αν ομως το πας σε γιατρο να το δει απο κοντα ,οτι σου πω απο φαρμακα ,αναστελεται !

----------


## tsofli

:Sick0004:  δυστυχως δεν άντεξε η χήνα μου...κρίμα δε κατάφερα να την σώσω μόνη μου..

----------


## jk21

Σοφια λυπαμαι ....  ειναι μακαβριο αυτο που θα σου ζητησω ,αλλα να ξερεις οτι ισως με αυτο σωθουνε καποια αλλα πουλια στο μελλον ... σε παρακαλω ανοιξε την εκει που ειχε το πρηξιμο στο λαιμο να δεις τι ειχε .βαλε ισως καποιον αλλον αν δεν μπορεις εσυ .αν μπορεις να βγαλεις και φωτο ,μου την στελνεις σε πμ ,αν οχι δημοσια

----------


## tsofli

> Σοφια λυπαμαι ....  ειναι μακαβριο αυτο που θα σου ζητησω ,αλλα να ξερεις οτι ισως με αυτο σωθουνε καποια αλλα πουλια στο μελλον ... σε παρακαλω ανοιξε την εκει που ειχε το πρηξιμο στο λαιμο να δεις τι ειχε .βαλε ισως καποιον αλλον αν δεν μπορεις εσυ .αν μπορεις να βγαλεις και φωτο ,μου την στελνεις σε πμ ,αν οχι δημοσια


χίλια συγνώμη αλλά δε θα μπορέσω να το κάνω αυτο,σε καμια περίπτωση,στεναχωριέμαι...
επισης δεν εχω αλλον που θα μπορέσει να το κάνει.

----------


## epanomizoo

λυπαμαι για τη χηνα .αν εισαι δεμενος με ενα ζωο ειναι αδυνατο να κανεις νεκροψια πανω του ακομη και αν δεν εχεις προβλημα με αιματα .

----------


## tsofli

> λυπαμαι για τη χηνα .αν εισαι δεμενος με ενα ζωο ειναι αδυνατο να κανεις νεκροψια πανω του ακομη και αν δεν εχεις προβλημα με αιματα .


ετσι ειναι Σταυρο καλά τα λες! φαντασου εγω που το μεγάλωσα απο μικρό και όταν με εβλεπε ακομα και μεχρι χτες ετρεχε κοντα μου !στα λεω και πραγματικα δακρύζω....
και τωρα μου έμεινε μια παπίτσα η οποία ειναι μόνη της και εχει πέσει σε καταθλιψη!! ειχε ανέβει πανω στην χήνα και προσπαθούσε να την σηκώσει ....ήταν απίστευτο το θέαμα αυτο....

----------


## jk21

ΣΟΦΙΑ αν εχει και παπια που ερχοτανε σε επαφη με το χηνα .... ευχομαι να μην μετανοιωσεις που δεν την ανοιξες ..... αν το ηξερα ,θα σε πιεζα περισσοτερο

----------


## xarhs

σοφια λυπαμαι παρα πολλυ..... δεν περιμενα να εχει τετοια εξελιξη το  θεμα......  συλλυπητηρια!!!! μου ειχε τυχει και εμενα παλια μια τετοια  περιπτωση οταν ειχα τρια κοτοπουλα και ξαφνικα ενα αρρωστησε....... μετα  απο 3 μερες ψωφησε(ενω το εβαλα ξεχωριστα)  και μετα απο 2 μερες  ψωφησαν ακαριαια και τα υπολοιπα χωρις καμια ενδειξη αρρωστιας......  (και τα 3 ψωφησαν με διαφορετικο τροπο)  και το λαθος μου ηταν που δεν  εκανα νεκροψια απο το πρωτο για να σωσω τα υπολοιπα..... (στα πτηνα οι  περισσοτερες αρρωστιες ειναι κολλητικες)

----------


## DimitrisPas13

λυπάμαι πολύ!!!!!!!

----------


## tsofli

ειχα άλλες δύο πάπιες οι οπόιες ψόφησαν παλιότερο σε διαφορετικα διαστήματα η καθεμια και απο άλλη αρρώστια . πραγματικά όμως δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να κανω χειρουργειο στην χηνα.... στην παπια δινω προληπτικα καποιο φαρμακο!

----------


## jk21

> .... στην παπια δινω προληπτικα καποιο φαρμακο!


λαθος ..... 


ποιο;

----------


## kalogeros

καλη μερα και καλη εβδομαδα,
λυπαμε για οτι σου συνεβει. Η λυση και το φαρμακο για ενα αισιοδοξο μελλον ειναι να παρεις αλλες ΔΥΟ  χηνες και να προχωρησεις μπροστα, με πολυ κατανοηση.......................

----------

